# blastocyst



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone having blastocyst transfer?

im waiting for my follow up but have loads of questions i will be asking and im thinking we wana go for blastocyst transfer this time, if all goes to plan of course


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Kara, i definatly want to try a blastocyst transfer this time!! as i am egg sharing though it depends on how many eggs i get. last time i had 9 and my recipiant recieved 8, so if i get lucky and have this many again i will try for blasts!! good luck love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you asked clinic about this?

i have to wait for follow up bt if you phone ask would you lol.....


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

when i had my last appointment i mentioned to lorraine that i was keen to try blastocyst as long as i produced the right amount of eggs (u need to have more than 5!) and she said that was fine!! when have you got your follow up? love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i haven't got my date through yet

5 eggs or 5 embryos


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies can you explain for a dim wit like me what the benefits of blastocyst are and what makes them decide to go for it or not!  (I know what it is but not sure of the advatages?) I hope you both get what you wish for x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

advatages are that it does show or shall i say can show the strongest embryos the downside is that you may not get any to transfer.

some day 3 embryo will arrest before blastocyst when in the lab when they could well survive in the womb there is no real way of knowing.

after 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycle i feelready to try this as i don't really care if i get frosties as i wouldn't do another fet, so 2 blastos for me would be prefect and fingers crossed i would get a baby then


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kara, i was told that i would need to produce more than 5 eggs (not embryo's) to attempt to go for blastocyst!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats cool then

so i should be ok, any news on when your starting hun?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Still waiting for the clinic to sort out the cost involved it seems to be taking bloody ages though!! you know wot its like, the waiting is soooo hard at least when im having treatment i feel like im doing something, hopefully it should be all sorted by the time my next cycle arrives (2nd week of october) i cant believe in 2 months it will be a year since my last tx! have they told you how long you will have to wait for your follow up, as this is my first tx at CARU i don't know wot their procedures are, at my old clinic they always gave me my date for my follow up as soon as i had my bfn! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all other bfn they have giving me a follow up when i phoned but they were moving and had to pc's

i called and debs is calling me back they have a probelm with the post

have pm you also


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hope they don't keep you waiting to long hun! xxx just pm'd you back! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just wana ask my questions get my script then beg my gp to fund the drugs again if not i will get them from ferring


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

wots ferring hun? xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a drug company and menopur is around £12 per amp


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

ah thats a good price! i have to go to work now only going in for couple of hours overtime will log on later take care xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its a very good price, im keeping fingers crossed gp may fund them again but we will see


----------

